# Snow Clearing Subcontractor/Partners Needed



## Chris Cooper (Sep 5, 2017)

Sidewalk Clearing Labor

Sidewalk Deicing Labor

Asphalt Plowing (trucks/tractors)

Skidsteer Operators

Drivers

Asphalt Deicing (trucks with salt spreaders)

All locations around the Metro areas of Cincinnati, Dayton, Columbus, Toledo/Detroit, Indianapolis, and Ft Wayne IN.

Please respond via email to [email protected] with your capabilities/equipment and contact information. We are a well-established company with a good blend of commercial snow removal work. We're looking for good partnerships with good people, for the long-term. We are not a third/party group or broker. These are our clients, and we need honest, courteous, professional partners in snow.

Hope to hear from you!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Are you an NSP?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Sawboy said:


> Are you an NSP?


http://www.communitygreengroup.com/

interesting home page


----------

